

[Book review] The Art of Debugging with GDB,DDD and Eclipse  - spx2
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dgjpk782_142hh396dc3

======
jgrahamc
> Efficient debugging can't be done without a debugger(but that sounds pretty
> obvious...still... there is evidence of people who doubt this or even
> disagree!). Of course, you can use printf and output variable values all you
> want, but that won't get you far and you'll still be a blind-foldedly
> searching a needle in a haystack.

I strongly disagree with this statement. I only use debuggers for extreme
situations and find that a good understanding of the code, thinking about the
problem and a few well placed prints is all that's necessary for most
debugging.

